

Ask HN: Want a write-up about rails and devise and stripe for subscription websites? - sebg

Hi Friends,<p>Over the last week or so I&#x27;ve been heads down in setting up a rails + devise + stripe subscription app. I&#x27;m about 70% of the way done and looking at the number of resources &#x2F; gems &#x2F; blog posts &#x2F; videos I&#x27;ve used, it seems like there is missing a soup-to-nuts write up for getting such an app going.<p>I have a ton of notes I&#x27;ve taken as I&#x27;ve gone through the process and was wondering if there was any interest in seeing something like this...
======
petercooper
It's a paid product, but there is such a thing on the Rails + Stripe side:
[https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com/](https://www.masteringmodernpayments.com/)
.. can never hurt to have freely available notes as well, of course, so go for
it!

------
pjungwir
I've built many Rails+Devise+Stripe websites, but I can't think of any reason
for Devise and Stripe to be tightly coupled. If you follow a good Rails+Devise
guide and you follow a good Rails+Stripe guide, you should be fine I think.
Why does your app have a special relationship between Devise and Stripe? That
said I'm sure many developers would appreciate any guidance you'd like to
offer!

------
supster
Yes would be awesome!

------
what-no-tests
Yes.

